# WARNING- Morons on the loose!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're everywhere, they're everywhere!

As you may have noticed by now, we have several new members today. Well, actually, they're mostly all the same guy pretending to be different people. At any rate, IGNORE THIS FOOL.
By that, I mean, IGNORE him. OR ELSE! Do not engage this yutz. Don't feed the trolls.

By the way, Hi Lemons! Wazzzup?

Anyway, this sort of thing happens every now and then. It's the price we pay for being a popular forum. Normally we just ban these idiots and have done with it, but this guy is a hacker who has figured out how to post anyway. He will try his level best to get a response out of everyone he can, but he will fail. Why? Because he is lame. Also, because everyone else is going to IGNORE HIM, right?

He'll eventually get bored and go away. Until then, sorry about all this disruption. Normally we have a pretty nice site full of helpful information and friendly people. The faster everybody stops responding to his posts, the faster things can get to normal.

WHO am I talking about, exactly?
Who knows? He keeps changing his name. Just ignore all lame, stupid, incendiary, moronic posts for the next few days and then some. It shouldn't take you long to figure out the various names to ignore; just look for the word "banned" under their name. LOL

Seriously, anyone caught feeding the trolls will wind up in almost as much trouble as them. When you feed trolls, you just prolong everyone's annoyance. SO DON'T DO IT!!!

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

bugger him the doosch he think hes funny but hes a complete prat

btw i take it u dont mean me lol

ps i think its seedubs


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> They're everywhere, they're everywhere!
> 
> As you may have noticed by now, we have several new members today. Well, actually, they're mostly all the same guy pretending to be different people. At any rate, IGNORE THIS FOOL.
> By that, I mean, IGNORE him. OR ELSE! Do not engage this yutz. Don't feed the trolls.
> ...


Can you show me an example, so I know what to look out for?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Look for this: IDIOTS.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

cam i dont get u


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

When you see an idiot you will know.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

oh ok lol

that doesnt count lol


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

If you think you find someone who it is, just put them on your ignore list so you will never see their posts. problem solved.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

y idnt i think of that


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

I need examples so I know who to ignore though.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

seedubs

all i know i joined yesterday or day b4 cant remamber


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ignore Google guys, he's 31, yet doesn't understand, Google is on thin ice as it is.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

hahah lol just looked at googles name

er um osrry so immature


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

This is why I have little respect for most children between the ages of 12 and 17.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

cus of me wat i do


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can we also stop replying in this thread the fact we are even discussing this is feeding the trolls(I am guilty of feeding them too now but sacrifices must be made)


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> This is why I have little respect for most children between the ages of 12 and 17.


I like this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

am a lil slow on the uptake but who exactly are we talkin about?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

guess i found the 1st one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

oh yea! he just got the honor of being the 1st one on my ignore list


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> This is why I have little respect for most children between the ages of 12 and 17.


This is why I have little respect for most people that like to generalize. Maturity may come with experience but how you well you use those experiences into your life today determines how mature you are.

-Me;14


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> This is why I have little respect for most people that like to generalize. Maturity may come with experience but how you well you use those experiences into your life today determines how mature you are.
> 
> -Me;14


I was being mature as I said "most" rather than all.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

does that meen me


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i know how to spell and that picture is puffy


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

cossie333 said:


> i know how to spell and that picture is puffy


Then spell correctly. I like puffy pictures.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i can tell lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.. apparently it's spreading. I tell people not to respond, and in the very same thread they go around responding all over the place.
Lots of folks getting banned today, it would seem.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

my bad my fault ill press the ignore him button but loha sed he just banned him


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Just shut up if you don't have anything important to share/say.

Most people my age are morons, I can totally agree on that. Just wait until the next tide comes, these children around the age of six are crazy...


----------

